#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Как принято переводить  bram ze lugs

## Shus

"Метод/традиция брахмана" или "брахманский метод/традиция".

----------


## Homer

"Брахманизм", не?

----------


## Shus

> "Брахманизм", не?


Нет. Это из сакьяпинского дзогчена.

----------

